# backpacking and camping



## rdmar5055 (Jun 29, 2012)

In the fall I want to go backpacking and camping it the woods not on a camp ground does anybody know where I can go and rough it.

Thanks


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 29, 2012)

If you want to stay close to home, go to Bussey Point in Lincoln County. They have a campground you can drive to but they also have a primitive campground you can hike or boat to only. There probably want be anyone boating to the campground in the Fall. Just make sure there is no organized hunt going on when you go. They have scheduled hunts but it's not open to hunting all the time. It's probably the closest  wilderness "like" area to Augusta. I've been a few times in the Fall and there has never been anyone at the campground so it's either a hike in or boat in campground.
Other than that it's off to the mountains, Panther Creek looks good but i've never hiked it. You can hike to the top of Blood Mtn. on the AT. Another option would be Trey Mountain if you are in good shape.
http://www.atlantaoutdoorclub.com/events/details.asp?eventid=2894


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 6, 2012)

Appalachian Trail.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 6, 2012)

The backcountry of Yellowstone.

Bring bear spray.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 7, 2012)

Davis31052 said:


> Appalachian Trail.



X2....
Maybe Chatt Natl Forest too....Lots of old trails and paths to
explore ...Compass, topo maps and GPS are suggested...

You can camp anywhere on NF land outside WMAs....


----------



## rdmar5055 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys ill prob go to the national forrest


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 9, 2012)

The Foothills Trail in South Carolina looks interesting. I've been over Eastatoee Creek  on the highway and it looked like a popular hiking place. Tablerock State Park has a trail to the top of the mountain.
http://www.foothillstrail.org/
https://www.dnr.sc.gov/mlands/managedland?p_id=10
Interesting site with lots of pictures.
http://www.alleneasler.com/foothillstrail.html


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 12, 2012)

I could go into details here, but I would feel/sound like a broke record !!  Do a search up here. There are too many places in this area to start !!


----------



## bigborefreak (Aug 7, 2012)

For you guys in the know, are firearms allowed on NF land outside hunting season?

Ben


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 7, 2012)

With a carry permit. No permit needed iffin' you are huntin or fishin. What is wrong with that picture ?? Don't reckon they consider hiking a sport ?? Course unless you are shadey or causeing some problem, don't think it would be a problem in these parts. I ain't ever been ask to show my permit !! I believe that goes for any public lands when you are hunting or fishin !! Read it somewhere, fishing or huntin regs, i do believe !!


----------



## bigborefreak (Aug 7, 2012)

Unfortunately it does not apply to land managed by the Corp of Engineers, as in the West Point Lake area.  No handguns at all during deer season.  Rimfires can be used for small game.

No firearms at all if it's not hunting season.

Ben


----------

